# Christmas in March - Better Late Than Never



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

On Nov 29, 2013 I went down to Emmie's dog training studio for a 30 minute session with a photographer that was shooting holiday pics. Long story short, I never received the electronic images I purchased. For months, I called, sent emails, and never got a response back. Someone shared that right after the photo shoot one of the photog's parents died in a tragic house fire, but I was never given any other updates (via phone or email). Anyways, I attended the Seattle Kennel Club Dog Show last weekend and ran into the photographer and asked him where my pictures were. (And while I was standing there someone else said their emails and phone calls weren't returned either.) Well, he finally sent them to me yesterday so now in March 2014 I have a bunch of Christmas photos of my almost 2 yr old puppy.

Enjoy!
Jeanne


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

More cute holiday photos of Emmie!

-Jeanne-


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the pictures with me in them as I wasn't planning to be photographed that day, so I had no makeup on, my hair was a mess and just put back in a clip, and I wasn't dressed fancy. But that being said, I love Emmie's interaction with me; she's such a loving little Hav, I'm so blessed. 

-Jeanne-


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Great pictures! Glad you were finally able to get hold of them.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww adorable. Love the pics. She is beautiful!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

wow...they are just beautiful!! You look good without make-up, wait till your my age and make-up doesn't even help LOL


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Really Beautiful Magical Pictures!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Those pictures are great. It's very hard to photograph a black dog and the lighting really shows off the highlights in her eyes. You sure had a lot of wardrobe changes. That picture of her giving you kisses, or telling you a secret LOL, is really cute. Great job!


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

Love them!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Great photos. They were certainly worth waiting for. The photographer did a great job with a black dog but, then again, they're in the business. They are beautiful. Enjoy them.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Just beautiful- great photography and gorgeous subjects!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> I'm not a fan of the pictures with me in them as I wasn't planning to be photographed that day, so I had no makeup on, my hair was a mess and just put back in a clip, and I wasn't dressed fancy. But that being said, I love Emmie's interaction with me; she's such a loving little Hav, I'm so blessed.
> 
> -Jeanne-


Hey, girl, if I looked like you, I would NOT be worrying about make-up!  The photos are lovely. Now you're all set for your Christmas cards for NEXT year!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your super NICE words about me and my crazy tom boy puppy, Emmie! She was a great sport with the dress and sweaters, but can you say spoiled?! She's a character and I love her to bits. I'm happy to have photos that turned out well because I rarely get good pics of her myself. 

-Jeanne-


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

Awesome photos!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Great photos. Love them all.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Awesome pictures! Love the last two!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Beautiful photos! They're all great but my fav is Emmie kissing you. It's so precious. Great pics for this years Christmas card.
Thanks for sharing!
Jeanne


----------



## Zelda.Havanese (Oct 21, 2013)

You both look wonderful in your photos!


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Since it was Christmas, here's a present. A retouching of the image.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

whimsy said:


> wow...they are just beautiful!! You look good without make-up, wait till your my age and make-up doesn't even help LOL


That was really funny, Evelyn! ound:

Jeanne, the pictures of Emmie are great, and you look cute, too. You do not need to Photoshop yourself, girl!


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Great pictures! She's adorable and you look great without makeup! I love the one taken head on where she's laying down...she looks like she's thinking can we just get this over with, Mom?


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Den&Barb said:


> Since it was Christmas, here's a present. A retouching of the image.


Den, 
What a wonderful gift! 
Jeanne


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Well worth the wait!!!!!!
Is this the same dog that had a really terrible haircut in the past? I seem to remember an Emmy with the worst cut ever! Maybe it wasn't you but if it was it would sure give those people crying over their bad clips hope!What a sweetie!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

You guys are all so great! Thank you for your compliments and telling me how pretty Emmie is....I'm a proud mama! When I went down for her photo shoot, I was running late, just put my hair back in a quick ponytail and threw on some clothes. Most days, I spend more time getting Emmie ready than myself. LOL

Den&Barb - the Photoshopped image you did is cool - it's fun to see a picture of me all dolled up.  

Here are a couple of photos of Emmie with a bad haircut; I was so shocked (and upset) when I picked her up from the groomer because I didn't expect her to be totally shaved down. Thankfully, her hair has grown out - I haven't cut it in over a year.

-Jeanne-


----------

